# What did I get myself into?



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

So, I've spent MONTHS researching goats. Reading everything I could, building a nice barn, fencing a pasture in 4 ft no climb because it's the best. I've done everything I can think of to start off on the right foot with raising goats.

Three hours. That's how long we've owned goats. Our first two 8 week old Nigerian Dwarf doelings have arrived. And three hours is all it took them both to escape. HOW? I have no idea. I didn't see them escape, so that's a bummer, because I don't know what to do to fix it. I spent the first 2 hours sitting in their stall and all seemed to be going well. We let them out into the pasture and they had been yelling off and on, which I assume is normal. And then the yelling sounded louder and closer to the house... because they were! Ahh! I just spent the last half hour trying to get them back into the barn, and then locked them back in the stall. i can't find anything super obvious with the pasture fencing. I may put some boards up in front of the gates in case they're sneaking out where the post meets the gate hardware, but that seems like a stretch. 

Did I let them into the pasture too soon? Our stalls have half walls so if they REALLY want back out, I'm guessing they can find a way to jump out. How in the world do I keep these guys in the barn/pasture? Can they jump this high when they're older? Why didn't i just get Alpacas instead?? haha!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a saying, if a fence holds water, it might hold a goat! 
Welcome to the wonderful, crazy world of goat ownership. 
I'm betting that they did get out through the gap where gate and post are. If their nose fits they will figure out how to get thru! 
They are kind of like rats, their bodies somehow compress to get thru tiny spots!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, I would keep them in the barn until they get used to you and their surroundings. They are too young to be outside unattended.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I’m not going to lie... I giggled a little reading your story. They sound like adorable little devils. Sometimes they’re too smart for their own good!

I fully agree with Goats Rock. Nothing wrong with keeping them in the barn until they have more time to settle down. 

When you have time, let those little munchkins out and walk out of sight. See if you can spy on them to see where they’re escaping from. Good luck with your babies!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Before I got my goats a few years ago. I spent days checking the fence. I went along foot by foot restreching the wire, patching holes and filling any openings under the fence with rocks and logs. When we finally got our goats, they spent the first several days in the barn, much of the time with me sitting in the middle. My goats came from a pretty wild herd.

When I first let them outside, they only had access to a very small part of the pasture. It was about three or four weeks before I let them have access to the whole pasture.

I have not yet had a goat escape --- except when I have left a gate open. But I have had goats get their heads stuck in the fence several times.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..Im with County Line Acres. I was laughing outloud & not at you...but I have had the same thing happen. Mine, 2 boer does..(.their nose fit perfectly in those 2 x 4 in fence pattern) lifted the fence and walked under it:haha:....juaola! It took me 3 days to see them do that. Only those 2....no one else. So I had to get tent pegs and beat them into my fence & ground. I watched for days after that. They are my 2 escape artists! 
Oh :holidaywelcome: to the wonderful,zany, unnatural, totally frustrating..making me crazy ...totally love those faces ..of the WORLD OF GOATS! (woo)
Believe me....:7up: it us....against :goatkiss:.....:haha::bookgoat::what::devil::buttheads:


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> There is a saying, if a fence holds water, it might hold a goat!
> Welcome to the wonderful, crazy world of goat ownership.
> I'm betting that they did get out through the gap where gate and post are. If their nose fits they will figure out how to get thru!
> They are kind of like rats, their bodies somehow compress to get thru tiny spots!


That's nuts! Now I know why they're considered mischievous little things. I put them in their stall for the rest of the evening so I can get a game plan together to board up every nook and cranny.

How long should I leave them in the barn? Days, weeks?

They look so innocent but don't let them fool you, haha!

Here's the two escape artist extraordinaries in my garden about 15 minutes into me trying to wrangle them BACK to the barn.









Back in the stall they go with a babysitter to keep watch. 









After we picked them up this morning. They look so young and innocent. All lies.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..Im with County Line Acres. I was laughing outloud & not at you...but I have had the same thing happen. Mine, 2 boer does..(.their nose fit perfectly in those 2 x 4 in fence pattern) lifted the fence and walked under it:haha:....juaola! It took me 3 days to see them do that. Only those 2....no one else. So I had to get tent pegs and beat them into my fence & ground. I watched for days after that. They are my 2 escape artists!
> Oh :holidaywelcome: to the wonderful,zany, unnatural, totally frustrating..making me crazy ...totally love those faces ..of the WORLD OF GOATS! (woo)
> Believe me....:7up: it us....against :goatkiss:.....:haha::bookgoat::what::devil::buttheads:


Your goats walked UNDER the fence? Like, lifted it up??

Maybe I can set up a smaller dry lot type of setup outside their stall with some t-posts and hog panels after a week or so. And only allow them there under supervision until they're a little older. I'm not sure what I was expecting, but the 8 week olds are WAY smaller than I thought they'd be. I've seen goats at a week old and thought they were small, but I guess I was thinking they'd be a lot bigger by now. ops2: Tell me again why I didn't start with grown does?

They finally stopped screaming. I'm sure the neighbors appreciate it. :haha: At one point this evening I swore child protective services was going to pay us a visit, they sounded like children! Hopefully they'll stay quiet through the night.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

:heeheerofl)

Goats are awesome are they not? Hahahahhahaha!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

EnglishAcres said:


> At one point this evening I swore child protective services was going to pay us a visit, they sounded like children! Hopefully they'll stay quiet through the night.


Last year when I was still on Facebook, a neighbor posted that someone was screaming help over and over. They couldn't find the person and were asking others to help find her. As I read through, it ended up being a neighbor's goat--mine! That person climbed a gate and two fences, trespassed on two properties to find my male goats who really wanted a date with the girls! Yes, they can sound just like people yelling!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

See the cutie in my signature? Yeah. Trouble makers!


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> There is a saying, if a fence holds water, it might hold a goat!
> Welcome to the wonderful, crazy world of goat ownership.
> I'm betting that they did get out through the gap where gate and post are. If their nose fits they will figure out how to get thru!
> They are kind of like rats, their bodies somehow compress to get thru tiny spots!


Not but in, but my hubby had to put 2x4 s between everywhere the fence met wood or anything that was different than fence. Now my goats are free range...I know this frowned upon...we have a unique farm. But back to the po8nt...if you put something where there is that tiny space,.they won't be able to get out. Good luck...they are a blast!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Your barn pen looks huge. They will be fine inside until they get used to it. Plus they will bond with you and follow you. Are they still getting milk? Were they bottle babies? If they are weaned, how long has it been? The reason I ask is you want to make sure they are eating and especially, drinking enough fresh water. 

Are you by chance near Lake Wales? I have friends there that raise Oberhasli goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute. :haha:

I would get a t-post and secure that area which they are going under. 
Tie it down.

Remember, if a dog can get in, a goat can get out.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

It's a 12x12 stall, so I'm hoping they won't be too bored in there. They're rather fond of laying on the camping chairs I had in there to spend time with them, I just made sure I didn't put them next to the wall so they could hop out.

They were both dam raised, and had been separated at night from their moms and ultimately weaned last week. They both are eating peanut hay quite well and drinking water (although drinking enough, I can't tell) so far, so good.

I'm in Leesburg, which is a smaller city about 45 minutes north of Orlando, so I'm probably about 1.5 hours north of Lake Wales.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

I think the only way they're getting out is through the space where the gate meets the post. It really doesn't look that big, but it's the only place I can figure out.

There are 4 gates in the pasture like this. You don't think they can get out at the top of the gate where there's no mesh, right?









What about along the fence line where there are those straight corner braces? Someone told me they could hop over using those posts but I have a hard time believing it.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Ours will go under any tiny gap or stretchable area in the fence. Our whole front pasture has cattle panel cut in half and pounded in to the ground to reinforce the welded wire (which wasn’t strung super tight and had gaps). We put the fencing down as close to the ground as possible and stretched very tight. When we first moved in here the goats were very quick to point out any areas needing reinforcement and we’ve ended up refencing a bunch of the property. Took a couple months but we haven’t had anyone else escape. Dwarf babies are particularly tough, but ours are with their dams when here so don’t go far.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh...you are Just getting started...lol lol..believe me...they keep us hopping. 
We must love frustration..and puzzles
Goats are wonderful. But they are 100xs more curious than cats. They love being mischievous. And babies have a lot....a whole lot ....a large maximum amount...of time.....to think....to plan.....








We will help you get out...heh heh








Shhhh dont tell the dogs....they will never know







I love playing hide & seek....wait till Mom seez me

Just a few Goat Fun times!


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

NDinKY said:


> Ours will go under any tiny gap or stretchable area in the fence. Our whole front pasture has cattle panel cut in half and pounded in to the ground to reinforce the welded wire (which wasn't strung super tight and had gaps). We put the fencing down as close to the ground as possible and stretched very tight. When we first moved in here the goats were very quick to point out any areas needing reinforcement and we've ended up refencing a bunch of the property. Took a couple months but we haven't had anyone else escape. Dwarf babies are particularly tough, but ours are with their dams when here so don't go far.


I'll have to go out and look tomorrow morning and see if there are any stretchable spots, but when I walked this afternoon it all seemed pretty tight. The company that installed the fence used a bobcat fence stretcher thing so it's pretty snug at this point. And the pictures I posted are from last week when the barn was finished, there are now block pavers under all of the gates because I thought maybe they'd be able to get under them. But I never thought about the sides of the gates. Dang escape artists.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

EnglishAcres said:


> At one point this evening I swore child protective services was going to pay us a visit, they sounded like children!


Lol! I had a doe that I had just bought and she was in quarantine,and I left for the weekend and had a friend taking care of the goats. The neighbor calls me and says I think one of your kids got really hurt, because I hear screaming! I was thinking, cause the kids were with me, and I finally asked him to go check it out, and he goes, oh it was one of yourgoats


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The gaps around the gate are probably where they got out. A rubber flap underneath would work for the lowest escape point. Around the gate, I would use thin plywood, drill holes in it and attach with wire or zip ties. Hopefully others have better more esthetic ideas. (Your set up is very nice!)

You mentioned boredom, keep an eye out for the fisher price toys. They stand up ok to goat kids playing on them. (Not the slide, I had one break a leg). They like anything climbable. Even some cement blocks in the pens.

Suggestion regarding them crying. After you feed, water, play, etc with them, they are all safe etc. Say good night or good bye and walk out. Do not go back in if they start yelling. They sound pathetic, but they have to learn. Unfortunately, a lot of people only go to the goat barn to feed. So, if someone goes into the barn at another time, they think it's feeding time and don't understand why they aren't getting dinner! If you can, after they get used to you and the routine, go out at different times, doing whatever, jut get them used to you not always paying attention and feeding them when you enter their area.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just thought of something! When we lived in Fla. our yard was full of Azalias. (No goats at that time). Azalias are really poisonous to goats. Most shiny leaf plants are. I do not know about citrus leaves, however. Only Azalias!


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> I just thought of something! When we lived in Fla. our yard was full of Azalias. (No goats at that time). Azalias are really poisonous to goats. Most shiny leaf plants are. I do not know about citrus leaves, however. Only Azalias!


Oh yes, I spent a lot of time walking through our property with my plant identification app trying to find anything that would be poisonous to goats, and so far nothing. Definitely no azaleas. When we bought this land, it was basically untouched wooded land so no landscaping whatsoever. I told my husband whenever we build our permanent house (We had a mobile home put on the property as a more temporary solution), we can only choose goat and poultry friendly landscaping options.

I do have one small Barbados cherry tree that I planted in my orchard. I've heard that wilted cherry leaves can be toxic. I wonder if that will be a problem down the road. The trees aren't in their pasture but escapees could be an issue if it was found.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> The gaps around the gate are probably where they got out. A rubber flap underneath would work for the lowest escape point. Around the gate, I would use thin plywood, drill holes in it and attach with wire or zip ties. Hopefully others have better more esthetic ideas. (Your set up is very nice!)
> 
> You mentioned boredom, keep an eye out for the fisher price toys. They stand up ok to goat kids playing on them. (Not the slide, I had one break a leg). They like anything climbable. Even some cement blocks in the pens.
> 
> Suggestion regarding them crying. After you feed, water, play, etc with them, they are all safe etc. Say good night or good bye and walk out. Do not go back in if they start yelling. They sound pathetic, but they have to learn. Unfortunately, a lot of people only go to the goat barn to feed. So, if someone goes into the barn at another time, they think it's feeding time and don't understand why they aren't getting dinner! If you can, after they get used to you and the routine, go out at different times, doing whatever, jut get them used to you not always paying attention and feeding them when you enter their area.


Good idea regarding going out at different times of day. My husband and I own a company and work from home, so we're basically always here.

So we just went out to check on them and Peach (the tan colored doeling who believes I'm the devil and I've yet to touch) was in the pasture, NOT the stall. So she's obviously able to jump out. Navi (the white doeling) is more friendly/docile and content to stay where she's put, so she was still in the stall. After chasing Peach back in, we decided we're going to have to go to tractor supply and get more hog panels to close in the stalls like we did the room in front that will be the future milking room. I don't think they jumped out of the pasture, but this tells me that she probably COULD, which is a little scary. Can I add some wire to the top of the fence? Electric fencing? I'm just terrified that when she's finally allowed in the pasture she's just going to hop out. Does it become harder for them to jump like that as they get bigger (fatter?)


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

How big is that gap under the door? I see a couple spots where she could have gotten purchase and climbed over. Beautiful place you built though. 

One of my full grown bucks managed to climb out of the Dutch door of their stall, so now we have to leave the top closed. Electric works, and also helps keep predators out. We have electric around most of the perimeter and between the bucks and does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. :up:


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

It's maybe half an inch, if that. It looks bigger because of the concrete but theres no way they'd get out that way. I finally figured it out after peach escaped the barn again. I watched her from the house when she escaped into the paddock and she went right to the gate and slipped out the side. We screwed 2x4s in all the sides of the gates and put more blocks around the bottom just because I don't trust them and it makes me feel better.

And then I figured out how peach was escaping the barn... she was jumping on that 5 gallon bucket and catapulting herself over the side wall. The bucket is removed so we'll see if that helps. We're having our barn builder guy come back and put up those horse panels on the top halves of all the stalls just to be on the safe side.

We've been out in the yard working on things all day and so far no more escapees! Cross your fingers and give them another 24 hours and they may find a new way out, but for today I feel a little better, haha!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm chuckling, years ago, I spend days trying to contain my doe. (Had only one at that time). She spent all night planning her escape and I spent all day trying to thwart her. I like to think that I won. 

I've only had one jumper, she got sent down the road, but I have under and beside gate kids, continually! 

You are doing great! Enjoy your goats, they are a lot of fun.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh how things can change in a day. 

Yesterday the goats would scream when we were near (well, they were just screaming in general, I think) and today they scream when we leave. I still haven't been able to physically touch Peach, but Navi lets me hold her if I can catch her. Assuming Peach hates me to the depths of my soul for all of eternity, how do I maintain her health? Do they have syringe darts that I can try to throw from afar? "Here's your CDT shot, you wild animal, you!" Maybe I should learn to lasso? Dress in a Ghilly suit and hide near a bush until she comes over and then grab her?


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

I think this is my favorite thread on here so far. I'm dying laughing at all the stories. We've had our fair share of escape artist as well. I watched one of our bucks climb a five foot fence. I don't think I would have believed it had I not seen it with my own eyes. We've also had to use the cinder block trick in front of a gate because some babies had wiggled their way out. Luckily, the nannies couldn't get out so the kids never left the gate.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Just sit with them quietly and read a book or your phone. Goats are so nosy they won’t be able to resist coming over. It may take some time, but you can definitely tame them, especially with how young they are. If they like treats that will make it even easier.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

I sat in the stall for about an hour this morning and they came in several times and sniffed my hand. Navi tried to eat my jacket. No escape attempts have been made since we fixed the gates, but I suspect they're plotting their next move. They always look suspicious. Maybe that's just how goats look, but either way I don't trust them for a second. Every time I check on them in the stall, I'm always thoroughly surprised that they're still there. I've been giving them probiotic paste daily, and I'm thinking maybe I should do an herbal de-worming treatment since I've read that worm loads increase during moves/stress. We'll see how that goes. If you hear random screaming today - wherever you are - don't worry. It's just Peach declaring her utter hatred for my existence.


----------



## Rachel Clark (Jan 4, 2020)

Lol! I was in the same boat last spring. My husband and I spent a week getting the pen ready for our little Nigerians and as soon as we put them in, they were out again. We actually had to take them back to where we got them for another day so we could fix everything back up. It's frustrating, no doubt. Ours went over, through and probably would have tried under. Hang in there. Once everyone gets comfortable, they're awesome to have.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Can you move their hay feeder? I would say she's jumping on it and then over the wall.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

EnglishAcres said:


> Oh how things can change in a day.
> 
> Yesterday the goats would scream when we were near (well, they were just screaming in general, I think) and today they scream when we leave. I still haven't been able to physically touch Peach, but Navi lets me hold her if I can catch her. Assuming Peach hates me to the depths of my soul for all of eternity, how do I maintain her health? Do they have syringe darts that I can try to throw from afar? "Here's your CDT shot, you wild animal, you!" Maybe I should learn to lasso? Dress in a Ghilly suit and hide near a bush until she comes over and then grab her?


Oh my you had me holding my belly laughing at the Gilley suit comment  
Just go in their stall and sit. and ignore them...sooner or later they will have to investigate the weird lump in the middle of their pen. let them come up and sniff or pull on your hair or clothing or whatever rotten thing they will do but don't reach for them just talk ...then when they get closer hold your hand out till they come up to it. sooner or later the patience will pay off especially if you have a yummy green branch or animal cracker in that outstretched hand... Time and slow movements will win them over. Don't give up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

mariella said:


> Can you move their hay feeder? I would say she's jumping on it and then over the wall.


Surprisingly she hasn't used the feeder to jump out - yet. Always the key word around here! She does, however, sleep in it (I made her get down but whether or not she gets back up there later tonight, I won't know.) She beats to her own drum, I guess!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cute! lol


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> I'm not going to lie... I giggled a little reading your story. They sound like adorable little devils. Sometimes they're too smart for their own good!
> 
> I fully agree with Goats Rock. Nothing wrong with keeping them in the barn until they have more time to settle down.
> 
> When you have time, let those little munchkins out and walk out of sight. See if you can spy on them to see where they're escaping from. Good luck with your babies!


That's exactly what we do. They will take you to the scene of the crime.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

EnglishAcres said:


> Surprisingly she hasn't used the feeder to jump out - yet. Always the key word around here! She does, however, sleep in it (I made her get down but whether or not she gets back up there later tonight, I won't know.) She beats to her own drum, I guess!
> 
> View attachment 168967


She will definitely be right back up there. This will become the most desirable place in the barn (quite possibly on the planet) to sleep. She will climb up there to sleep even when she's fully grown and causing the feeder to come off the wall. Other goats will envy her and challenge her for the privilege to sleep there! My dream barn has raised beds like bunk beds so there will be twice the space for being top goat. Maybe it's some evolutionary thing that makes them want to sleep on top of something but all my miniatures will sleep on top of anything they can find.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just give it some time. I dont think the Gilley suit would work...unless its edible..lol. when I bought all mine..they were 3 months old. I would walk out in the pasture, with my folding chair, book, and bottle of water. Soon..I couldnt read from all the attention. If I didnt have treats...they would all try to get in my lap. From my original 8..to my now 26...its the same. I take my book, water, chair, two pockets full of marshmellows, animal crackers, ginger snaps, carrots pieces, and apple pieces


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

It took a long time but I eventually tamed an older Alpine doe that had never been handled by doing what others have recommended. Get comfy and be prepared to stay for a while. Bring treats of course! Try not to respond to the sniffing by reaching out too soon. Put your offering close to you so the goat doesn’t have to touch you at first and gradually work up to hand feeding it to them. Once they associate you with their supper you won’t be able to go outside without them calling you. My minis jump up on me like dogs begging. You might not want to allow that. It doesn’t bother me but they will definitely get you muddy and then there’s the risk of getting tripped or pushed down. My goats love microwave plain popcorn. They are VERY smart and can be taught to do just about anything for a reward.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How are things?


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Better today, I think! No escaping, and I think they're starting to feel at home. I sat with them a while and Navi even jumped up on my legs to see what I was up to. Peach is still a little leery of me, but she's coming around a bit more day by day.

I am watching them a little more closely since they have had looser stools today. No other symptoms, still eating and drinking as usual, but I'm thinking maybe it's because of the changes in their diet/pasture that are causing the upset. I've been giving probios once a day and if there are still scours tomorrow, I'm thinking of giving them electrolytes as well. Thoughts?

Also, for your entertainment - Peach the flying goat extraordinaire greeting me this morning from the OTHER stall. She's standing entirely on the 1x6 like a trapeze artist. She jumped back over into their stall after I came in like "Oh hey it's you! Yeah I've been in here the whole time, I promise!" Don't mind my messy barn. We're still getting things set up and trying to get organized so it's a work in progress.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You may end up putting fencing all the way up! Aren't goats great? 
So glad they are coming around! 

Do you have them on coccidea prevention? Sometimes loose stool is the sign of coccidea, plus they are at the age where cocci rears its ugly head. Tractor supply sells Corid for coccidea. There is info and dosages on here, somewhere. (Sorry, I'm not sure where)


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> You may end up putting fencing all the way up! Aren't goats great?
> So glad they are coming around!
> 
> Do you have them on coccidea prevention? Sometimes loose stool is the sign of coccidea, plus they are at the age where cocci rears its ugly head. Tractor supply sells Corid for coccidea. There is info and dosages on here, somewhere. (Sorry, I'm not sure where)


I don't have them on prevention. i actually have Corid in the barn, I've never used it but had it on hand as a "just in case" for my chickens. i'll have to see if I can find some dosage info on here. Is that something that I should start right away, or wait to see if it clears up for a day or two? I'm not a huge fan of chemicals or antibiotics (I've yet to use them with chickens, but I'm not about letting animals die if they're truly sick.)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Always take the temperature first. Please..it stops alot of guessing.
You are doing GREAT! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I would get a fecal sample to the vet and ask them to test for coccidia and worms before giving them any meds, just so I knew for sure what I was fighting. No use giving anti-coccidia meds if they're sick with barberpole worms.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> I would get a fecal sample to the vet and ask them to test for coccidia and worms before giving them any meds, just so I knew for sure what I was fighting. No use giving anti-coccidia meds if they're sick with barberpole worms.


I know I saw a thread before, but can't seem to find it now. It was referencing websites for labs to send fecals. Does anyone have that link? I've yet to find a large animal/livestock vet in the area.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Never mind, I found the thread. I've filled out the submission form for Meadow Mist Lab and will collect samples tomorrow morning to send out.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Good news this morning - no more scours! We're back to regular pebbles (berries? goat poop?) Whatever the correct terminology is. I'm still going to send off fecal samples to the lab since I still should know what's going on regarding worms anyway. Now I just have to stalk them to collect samples.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Uh oh. I've been browsing the forums this evening while my husband and son are catching up on their star wars series, and I just learned that I know nothing when it comes to goat minerals. (And probably most other goat things, but I'm trying!) 

I follow DaNelle at Weed Em' & Reap and purchased her recommended goat mineral product, which I just just figured out isn't an actual goat mineral, but a mineralized salt? Oy. So now I need minerals, stat! I'm searching the forums but I'm overwhelmed. There's not much locally that is worth buying, but I don't mind ordering online and paying more if what I'm purchasing is top quality. 

I'm in Florida, does anyone down my way have anything they'd recommend?

Okay, now back to forum browsing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you have locally in both goat and cattle mineral?


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Manna Pro products are all I’ve seen at both Sparr (a local feed/supply store) and tractor supply. Rural king didn’t have anything specific to goats the last time I checked.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look at what they have for cattle next time you go.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Tractor supply should have Purina Wind and Rain in the cattle mineral section. It's a decent mineral. Store it in a dry location, it will store for a long time.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Is there anything I can buy online that’s better? I’d rather have whatever is best vs whatever is available, which is literally just Manna Pro “goat mineral.“ I just looked at tractor supply online and the wind & rain isn’t available at my store anyway. 

We live in an area where most people don’t have farms or livestock. Horses, however, are HUGE in Central FL, so most of the feed stores cater mostly to horse supplies/feed. There’s an okay selection of poultry stuff but I’ve had to order 90% of everything I have for the goats online.


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

These are the other minerals available locally.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweetlix meat maker is a good one and my goats love it.

American stockman SE90, if you have selenium deficiency.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, goodness! I feel your pain! I spent most of my first year of goat owning pursuing my goats and trying to keep them contained. I'd get calls; 'hey, your goats are following me down the road again.' Or, I'd just look out and see them standing in the yard, waiting for me to come and get them. I have to say, though, once they got to trust me and got used to their surroundings, they have really stayed in well. I keep them in electric a lot of the time, and rarely have them escape. I have had trouble with them going under or through my welded wire fences (one goat just repeatedly rammed the wire with his head until it broke and he could walk through). I put electric stand-offs on my welded wire fences. This prevents them from going under/through the fence, and also keeps them from rubbing against the wire and tearing it up. The electric stand-off starts training them about electric fences, too, so it's a good first step to training new goats to respect the wire. Good luck with your new little buddies! It will get better, I'm sure!


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

I just did a side-by-side comparison of the more common goat minerals. I'll find it and post it here. The most important thing is to find out if your area is selenium and/or copper deficient, and to make sure your mineral accommodates that. (But if your area is NOT, also check the mineral since overload/toxicity of either results in the same symptoms, which is frustrating!). IN any case, having the right mineral available is really important! Also- you do have baking soda available free choice, right?

I highly recommend getting Gianaclis Caldwell's book "Holistic Goat Care: A Comprehensive Guide to Raising Healthy Animals, Preventing Common Ailments, and Troubleshooting Problems"; it starts with understanding the evolution, physiology and psychology of goats, which really helps you understand the whys and hows of the various problems like minerals, illnesses, etc (rather than just saying: here's the dosage for this medication...). She talks about both conventional and more herbal/natural methods of raising goats. it helped me A LOT.


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

If you go to this map, click and zoom in and click on your county, it will show whether you are deficient in selenium and copper: https://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

I would *highly* recommend you use a GOAT-specific mineral, since goats have very different needs of some critical minerals than cows or sheep.... Here is my side-by-side comparison of the minerals commonly available here in New England. This compares:

Manna Pro Goat Mineral
Sweetlix Meatmaker
Purina Goat Mineral
New Country Organics Goat Mineral
Poulin Goat Mineral


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

Also, a great resource for new goat owners (as I was myself last year!) is the facebook group called Goat Emergencies and General Questions. It has strict rules you need to follow, but SO much information and a team of knowledgeable and dedicated admins who help people though emergencies, minute-by-minute.


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

You could probably keep her from sleeping in the hay feeder by providing a crate or something with hay in it for her to sleep in. She may have been accustomed to something like that at her old farm. That would keep her from soiling the feed hay, because they won't eat it if it's soiled, picky things!

(not my photos)


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

seachick said:


> I would *highly* recommend you use a GOAT-specific mineral, since goats have very different needs of some critical minerals than cows or sheep.... Here is my side-by-side comparison of the minerals commonly available here in New England. This compares:
> 
> Manna Pro Goat Mineral
> Sweetlix Meatmaker
> ...


Thanks for all of the great info! I ordered Sweetlix Meatmaker earlier this week, but it hasn't come in yet. Because our area caters mostly to horses, there's just not a lot of options locally.

Here is what our area looks like as far as mineral levels. Is there another page that tells you what would be considered deficient for each mineral?


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

As others have mentioned, there's no problem with keeping them locked in until they get used to you and their new home. In the meantime walk every foot of that fence and look for anything something half their size can squeeze through!

Then you can let them out, and watch them for a bit. They'll show you their escape route. 

I do this with some of our poultry as well.


----------

